# Pump models that handle drywall compound?



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Is there a comprehensive list? Or a minimum spec? 

Besides graco's mark series (mk iv, mk v, etc) what others are out there?
I prefer electric or dual electric/gas. 

I see the Titan powrbeast and powrtwin probably can but which model/size will spray drywall compound and 
And surfacers? Any model listed for block filler should be able to no?

Are there older speedflo model numbers that can?

Any other manufacturers? Does airlessco make a large enough unit?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Haven’t any feedback for you. Just bumping it so it doesn’t get buried - yet.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks. I honestly have never done it yet but looking to possibly buy a bigger pump and might as well get something that can do that if needed. 

I'd prefer used to be honest for something that won't get much use initially. However if you have the tool it opens up opportunities.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Call Portland Compressor.

https://www.portlandcompressor.com/


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

graco 1095/1595 can spray thinned mud with the 3/8" hose and silver plus gun and pulling the filters.


Buying used is always a crapshoot when a worn out packing, prime valves, really the entire fluid section can easily run your a few thousand in parts and labor. Guys who are selling those big machines aren't really known for taking care of them...


Otherwise:
https://www.graco.com/gb/en/products/materials/textures/drywall-mud.html
https://www.graco.com/gb/en/products/coatings-and-foam/king-coatings-sprayer.html


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I actually out put in an inquiry with Graco Friday afternoon after work. I'm waiting for their response regarding the 1095/1595. I know officially what they will probably say. 

Tritech answered me in literally 10 minutes or less after I shot them an email.

They said both the t9 and t11 could shoot mud/surfacer. On the spec sheet I feel the t9 is probably a stretch. 

The t11 looks to have similar specs between the mark iv and Mark v. 

The Graco 1595 is similar.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

The old 440 Grayco pump can. But I haven’t seen one in years. But then it would be 30 years old or so


----------



## Peanut (Nov 19, 2015)

I was so close to buying a mark iv last year. Reason being it could handle two hoses for exteriors and had the capability of spraying mud. It's a beast of a machine. I didn't end up buying, and since then I would have only benefited from the two hoses. 

I love buying new tools, and the idea of getting mud on the wall that quick was very attractive. But if I'm honest with myself, I tend to steer clear of jobs that need that much drywall repair, so probably wouldn't use the mud abilities as much as I was telling myself.

Let us know if you get one. There isn't that much comprehensive content online for those machines, a really good review on youtube would be great.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm just trying to determine that sans the few models that are advertised, if larger "paint" airless sprayers can be used since the motor specs are the same or larger. 

I don't know enough about the various piston sprayers to make that determination.

More so if I was a drywall contractor I would just buy a mark v or whatever.

However if you only do a large skim or elastomeric or block fill job sporadically then it would be nice to know you could get by with a large "paint" rig.


----------

